# Where to dispose the rocks/stones unearthed in my yard?



## Curious123

When I dug a trench in my backyard, I got many rocks/stones, big and small. I don't believe that I should put them as garbage for weekly collections because that would damage the machine. 

Any suggestion on how and where to dispose these stones? FYI, I'm located in Quincy, MA, a short distance from Boston, MA.


----------



## Scuba_Dave

Build a small rock wall
Put an add on Craigslist


----------



## Tscarborough

A couple per dump isn't going to hurt the machine, but better to use them in your yard.


----------



## Thurman

Call your local government operated landfill, not the refuse company that picks up the trash. If I remember correctly, :laughing:, in my environmental training, all municipal landfills must have an "inert" section for homeowners to dispose of such items. There may be a tipping fee involved, but it should be small. Good Luck, David


----------



## Gary in WA

Put under the topsoil in your garden/flowerbed, now you have a raised bed. I put quite a few in my crawl space, against the walls, for prosperity. Put a few in a box with a ribbon left by the curb.... Sell them as "pets" - wait, someone did that. Use them to hold down the crawl space plastic. Pile them around the base of that tree you want to die. Elaborately Magic Marker your friend's name on them, present them as gifts when they visit (may only work once). Sell them at a garage sale as "Antique Inert Objects". I'm going to quit now.... My first two were ok... 
Be safe, G


----------



## gotboost

Dump them in a creek..


----------



## Curious123

Thurman said:


> Call your local government operated landfill, not the refuse company that picks up the trash. If I remember correctly, :laughing:, in my environmental training, all municipal landfills must have an "inert" section for homeowners to dispose of such items. There may be a tipping fee involved, but it should be small. Good Luck, David


I called the local landfill. It costs 10 cents per pound. I guess I'll pay to get rid of them.


----------



## CharKilm

*There is also freecycle*

Freecycle helps keep stuff out of the landfills. You never know what is your trash could by some one elses treasure.


----------



## kimber

Curious123 said:


> When I dug a trench in my backyard, I got many rocks/stones, big and small. I don't believe that I should put them as garbage for weekly collections because that would damage the machine.
> 
> Any suggestion on how and where to dispose these stones? FYI, I'm located in Quincy, MA, a short distance from Boston, MA.


Hello curious! I live near the Cape but came from Quincy myself It is so funny you asked that question because I am in the process of seeding a very sparse lawn and I have to say, there seems to be more rocks than dirt and I really have no idea what I am going to do with them. Anyways, glad you asked the question. How about feeding them to the Quarries:laughing:?

Good luck!


----------



## Curious123

kimber said:


> Hello curious! I live near the Cape but came from Quincy myself It is so funny you asked that question because I am in the process of seeding a very sparse lawn and I have to say, there seems to be more rocks than dirt and I really have no idea what I am going to do with them. Anyways, glad you asked the question. How about feeding them to the Quarries:laughing:?


I saw that there were so many stones in the yard several years ago, so I hired a crew to dig the dirt deep and screen out the rocks/stones. Since they took away the rocks (large quantities of them!), I didn't know how they disposed them.

I'm surprised to see that there are still so many rocks/stones in the yard (I thought that they were gone for good). I wonder where they came from this time because the crew got rid of them.

Maybe I should take to the Quarries:yes: Very funny. Good luck to you as well!


----------



## Curious123

CharKilm said:


> Freecycle helps keep stuff out of the landfills. You never know what is your trash could by some one elses treasure.


How can I freecycle the stones (besides dumping them in the brook)?


----------



## Scuba_Dave

Freecycyle is a site like Craigslist to give stuff away
Rocks work their way up thru soil to the surface over time
I have several rock piles around - one near my pool cabana, the other out back
I also used a bunch to make a dry creek for sump pump & downspout drainage


----------



## thiggy

I have a similar situation at a rental house I am preparing for sale. I have lots of rocks that have been collected at various locations in the yard. I am going to just carry them to my local landfill when I dispose of the construction trash. My big issue is how to discard several (20-25 nearly full) gal. cans of paint left in the utility shed by the former occupants. Our community has a hazardous materials collection in April, but I need to get rid of this before then. If this were small amounts/partial cans, I could soak it up with cat litter and then discard in the regular trash pick up, but nearly full cans cannot accomodate enough litter - I've tried. I have recently found a wonderful product which will solidify latex paint - one pkg. for 1/2 gal of paint. It works great, but is quite expensive. I've tried to donate the paint to our local university drama department, but they have more than they need and cannot accept any more. Any suggestions?


----------



## Termite

Please start your own thread regarding disposal of paint Thiggy, that way you're not hijacking this poster's thread and changing the subject. :thumbsup:


----------



## rvegab00

if you live in an area operated by your local city garbage pickup...call the place that operates your "lawn and leaf" pickup.... if you meet these conditions your taxes pay for the services to pickup lawn items such as rocks, leafs and grass. in my town its under the refuse heading in the phonebook


----------



## macdozer282

Curious123 said:


> I called the local landfill. It costs 10 cents per pound. I guess I'll pay to get rid of them.


which landfill did you call because i have some rocks to get rid of


----------



## dougp23

Put your ad on craigslist and title it "clean fill". You should get MANY hits, and if you give them for free, the will go!


----------



## jimmyjay

dougp23 said:


> Put your ad on craigslist and title it "clean fill". You should get MANY hits, and if you give them for free, the will go!


I've done this many times, with pounds of left over bricks as well.


----------

